# A few orchids in bloom



## Erythrone (Apr 20, 2013)

Phragimipedium Cardinale 'Liisa'AM AOS_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Phragmipedium Evening Blaze_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Tolumnia Red Barry_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paphiopedilum hybride complexe_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Staminoide par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Dido (Apr 20, 2013)

a lot of great flowers 

the complex has an interesting color


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice -- I love the Evening Blaze!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree with Dot, the Evening Blaze has a beautiful color! I also like the Tolumnia!


----------



## Hera (Apr 20, 2013)

Super colors. Love the intensity.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 21, 2013)

Great plants! I like the Tolumnia, lovely splash of colour


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 21, 2013)

Great pics of great flowers, congrats!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice flowers! Love that masdie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

THanks for sharing. I love the Phrag. Evening Blaze and I have to check to see if my Tol. Red Berry had solid color petals!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 22, 2013)

Love the Tolumnia and purple complex.


----------



## Carkin (Apr 23, 2013)

They are beautiful! Lovely photos.


----------

